

Using JavaScript to Read L3 CPU Cache [pdf] - Mojah
http://arxiv.org/pdf/1502.07373v2.pdf

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9223464](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9223464)

